# First Baby on our Farm



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Little baby Mya was born today at 1:48 pm. She is 50/50 Nubian and LaMancha. 
I woke up as usual and went out to take care of the goats. Missy wasn't due until this Wednesday so I knew she was building an udder. Well, she didn't want me to leave her side and I realized her tail head was very noticeable and she had a very tight udder. So, I set her up in her kidding pen and her contractions started immediately. She never gave me any goo or any other clues besides her udder and ligs. But now we have our first baby ever and it is a doeling! So thankful for an easy kidding for our first time and Missy's. Little Mya came out toes and nose first, absolutely textbook. 

First pictures are of Missy pre-labor udder and then pictures of little Miss Mya


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Cute


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She is precious! Congrats and glad it was a easy birth.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you! She is just too precious! Mama still is a little unsure as to who or what she is. But she is cleaning her and allowing her to nurse which is a plus! She passed the placenta approx 4 pm as well. The crazy thing is, I went out to feed at 10 am (my normal routine) and this little girl was born just shy of 4 hours later. I was shocked especially when she never had any goo!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Some more pictures at 17 hours old


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's adorable!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you! I am smitten for sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aww she is so cute congrats


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats on your first ever! Glad to hear it was a smooth delivery. We are still awaiting our first ever as well. I hope we have the same luck as you.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

oakshirefarms said:


> Congrats on your first ever! Glad to hear it was a smooth delivery. We are still awaiting our first ever as well. I hope we have the same luck as you.


Thank you! I will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you as well!


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Awwww


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

what a cutie pie !!!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Mya is 4 days old today!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------

